# Grieving Budgie and Adopting a Shelter Budgie Advice?



## Ciralaine

I'm thinking of adopting a budgie. I've been thinking of doing so for a little while now, since Raz passed away. I think I finally feel ready to get a new budgie. I still cry about Raz (even typing this). No budgie will ever replace him but ever since Raz passed away I have been trying to look after Nemo. To keep her happy and healthy. 

I've tried bonding with her a bit but it hasn't quite worked out. It's my fault mostly, as I never tamed her back when she was a baby and I was never too fussed about taming her, as Raz was so tamed and interacted with me happily and Nemo would do whatever Raz did so if I called Raz over to me, he'd come flying to me and Nemo would follow suit. Now that Raz isn't here however it has been difficult. Nemo has no incentive to do anything with me and I feel like it's too late to tame her. She's never liked millet or veggies so I can't even train her with treats. Raz was the millet and veggie fiend. He'd do anything for some bok choy or spinach and especially millet.

The first month or so after Raz, Nemo was an extremely depressed budgie. She didn't play with toys, she didn't chirp, she even lost weight (I took her to her avian vet). She perked up eventually. I play music for her which she loves, or I leave the tv on when I'm not home. She's eating food with gusto again and has gained some weight back and I've successfully got her onto budgie-crumble! She's been playing with some toys again (she's never been that into toys her whole life though, again, Raz was the one who absolutely loved toys). 

I've found Nemo is still happiest when she hears other birds. When I play budgie sounds for her she really perks up, she chirps and jumps around madly. She loves it when she has time out in the sun and can chirp and sqwark along with all the wild birds especially lorikeets. She also loves when I put her cage next to the window and she can chirp along to all the wild birds as well. It makes sense that she feels at home with other birds, since I never tamed her and she spent pretty much every single day of her life, for 5yrs, with Raz and only Raz. Raz however was with me alone for a year and a half, just the 2 of us, so he was very trusting of people especially girls/women. Nemo has never experienced being alone with just people until now that Raz is gone. So I really think that Nemo would be much happier to be with another bird friend. 

I want to adopt a rescue budgie or a budgie needing to be rehomed particularly an older budgie as Nemo is already past 5yrs old so she's not as young as she used to be and I don't know if I want a baby budgie either. I'm unsure how Nemo would react to a baby budgie and also if I got a baby budgie then that would mean that in 5yrs (I hope Nemo lives that long!) then Nemo will be at the end or have reached the end of her life and then I will once again have a 5yr old depressed budgie who lost their flock mate and will be in this exact situation all over again. My brother joked that if I do get a baby budgie that in 5yrs when Nemo passes then I get another baby budgie then 5yrs after that I get another etc etc. It would be this never ending cycle of budgies and grief which I don't want.

I've found a budgie needing a home at the RSPCA. It's a female budgie, age unknown and I'm going to check it out on Sunday as I have no clue what condition it is in and the people at the shelter don't know much about budgies so I think looking at it in person will help me decide if it looks well, behaves well etc. I don't want a sick bird (though I'll feel awful if it is sick). I can't risk Nemo's health. I made a promise to Raz's little grave that I'd do everything in my power to look after Nemo. He absolutely adored her and I owe him (and Nemo) a good happy life for Nemo. 

Has anyone here had experience adopting from the RSPCA or adopting bird/budgie from a shelter? If so how has that worked out? Were there any health concerns?


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's wonderful you are looking into adopting a shelter budgie as a friend for Nemo. :hug:

In the US when you adopt from an Animal Shelter, there is an application which must be completed asking many questions with regard to your home situation and how you are going to care for the animal.

A friend of mine recently adopted a budgie and the shelter even called me for references to ask if I thought she had the financial means, time and responsibility to look after the bird well.

In the US, the animals health is checked prior to the shelter allowing them to be adopted.
Of course some illnesses may not be found during a physical exam so as with any animal you are adopting there will always be a degree of risk.

Please be sure you Quarantine the new budgie which
means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

The two budgies will need to be introduced gradually after quarantine and you'll need to be prepared to house them separately on a permanent basis IF it turns out they don't get along in the same cage.

My friend is absolutely delighted with the little budgie she adopted from the shelter.
I hope all works out well for you with regard to the potential adoption and will be looking forward to hearing your updates.

Best wishes!*


----------



## philw

I think in this situation, that a companion budgie is a good answer and there are lots of budgies that people may be wanting to re-home. Understanding that if you get another, there is no guarantee that they will get along. Older females can be set in their ways and a male might be more welcome BUT since Nemo has lived with Raz for so long, whether a live in friend, or another budgie side by side, Nemo would enjoy bird company. Make sure you do quarantine as explained here. Good luck.


----------



## Cody

I have adopted quite a few budgies from a local shelter, which is for birds only. Usually the age of the bird is not known other than to say it is an adult bird or not. I take the adopted bird to the vet within the first week and have it examined, poop checked and baseline blood work done to see if anything abnormal shows up and follow the quarantine guidelines. Usually the past history of the bird is not known so you have to accept the bird as it is, it could have suffered from neglect or trauma and you have to be extra patient with the new bird. Good luck in finding a new friend for Nemo.


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree with all the above. It's wonderful that you're thinking of adopting a budgie who needs a home to be a friend for Nemo. You've been provided some good information by the above posters; I hope that it works out! 

Please keep us posted on how things go! :fingerx:


----------



## Ciralaine

Cody said:


> I have adopted quite a few budgies from a local shelter, which is for birds only. Usually the age of the bird is not known other than to say it is an adult bird or not. I take the adopted bird to the vet within the first week and have it examined, poop checked and baseline blood work done to see if anything abnormal shows up and follow the quarantine guidelines. Usually the past history of the bird is not known so you have to accept the bird as it is, it could have suffered from neglect or trauma and you have to be extra patient with the new bird. Good luck in finding a new friend for Nemo.


Near me there's only one bird only rescue and at the moment they don't have any budgies with them. I've accepted that there won't be an exact age at all unless it's been rehomed by someone who actually knew the exact age but that's fine. I also planned to take the new bird to my avian vet for a complete checkup during the 1st week. Nice to know I'm not the only one that does that. I did the same with Nemo when I first got her . I've also accepted that whatever personality it has may be set and that it may have come from a traumatic past but I'm happy to help it through such things and I'm patient. I know not every bird is the same Nemo herself is proof of that, she's the exact opposite of Raz for example. More happy to be left alone by people rather than actively seeking people out etc. Thank you for your reply and advice .



philw said:


> I think in this situation, that a companion budgie is a good answer and there are lots of budgies that people may be wanting to re-home. Understanding that if you get another, there is no guarantee that they will get along. Older females can be set in their ways and a male might be more welcome BUT since Nemo has lived with Raz for so long, whether a live in friend, or another budgie side by side, Nemo would enjoy bird company. Make sure you do quarantine as explained here. Good luck.


Thanks for replying :hug:.

I also think Nemo would be happiest with a bird friend, it's just how she is and how I raised her. I already have 2 large flight cages (Nemo's current cage is bigger than the other cage though). I've also accepted that even if they don't get along and I can't house them together then at least they'd be able to hear one another across the house which I think they'd still like. I also know older birds and female birds will be more set in their ways, possibly more stubborn and bossy too. I don't want another male budgie. I don't think my heart could take another male budgie yet. I definitely don't want another budgie that could potentially talk. I feel like I'd end up comparing him to Raz all the time which wouldn't be right. And yes, I forgot to mention I already plan on quaranttining the new bird. I don't want to risk Nemo getting sick like I said .


----------



## Ciralaine

FaeryBee said:


> *It's wonderful you are looking into adopting a shelter budgie as a friend for Nemo. :hug:
> 
> In the US when you adopt from an Animal Shelter, there is an application which must be completed asking many questions with regard to your home situation and how you are going to care for the animal.
> 
> A friend of mine recently adopted a budgie and the shelter even called me for references to ask if I thought she had the financial means, time and responsibility to look after the bird well.
> 
> In the US, the animals health is checked prior to the shelter allowing them to be adopted.
> Of course some illnesses may not be found during a physical exam so as with any animal you are adopting there will always be a degree of risk.
> 
> Please be sure you Quarantine the new budgie which
> means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
> 
> The two budgies will need to be introduced gradually after quarantine and you'll need to be prepared to house them separately on a permanent basis IF it turns out they don't get along in the same cage.
> 
> My friend is absolutely delighted with the little budgie she adopted from the shelter.
> I hope all works out well for you with regard to the potential adoption and will be looking forward to hearing your updates.
> 
> Best wishes!*


Thanks for your reply .

In my long original post I actually forgot to mention that I definitely plan on quarantine with the new bird. The RSPCA never mentioned any adoption forms or anything but maybe in person it's different. I've already filled in an adoption application with the Parrot Rescue society in my state however they don't have any budgies at the moment.

In regards to quarantine I'm still deciding whether I should keep both birds in separate rooms or separate houses, my family's house would be where I'd put, probably, Nemo for the quarantine period. I live in a small 2 bedroom house and everything is close together. Nemo is currently in the living room which is right in front of the 2 bedrooms which are side by side. So I'm not sure if they'd be far enough away from one another when there's just a wall or so between them. I know there can be airborne illnesses from feather dander and dry fecal matter and I don't want Nemo being exposed to anything that could make her sick which is why I am considering housing her in a different house for the quarantine period. However I don't want her to feel abandoned by me even though she's very familiar with my family and their house. They're also very familiar with her too and know how to look after her as they've done so before for me.

I'm also aware that they may not get along and I already have 2 flight cages, one is Nemo's current cage and the other is a spare flight cage I have. I'm hopeful that even if they can't be housed together (if they don't get along) that hearing one another across the house will keep them happy or perhaps they'll get along during some supervised out of cage time.

It's great to hear that people have successfully and happily adopted birds from shelters . That eases my mind, since I've only ever adopted a dog and cat from a shelter before but never a bird, so I was a bit nervous.

Thank you for all the great replies and tips . Here's hoping I can find a new little one I can help give a nice home to :fingerx:


----------



## Ciralaine

StarlingWings said:


> I agree with all the above. It's wonderful that you're thinking of adopting a budgie who needs a home to be a friend for Nemo. You've been provided some good information by the above posters; I hope that it works out!
> 
> Please keep us posted on how things go! :fingerx:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee

*It sounds as though you've thought everything through thoroughly and are quite prepared for the adoption! :thumbup:

I believe housing the budgies in separate rooms in your house will be adequate for quarantine purposes if you are able to close the door of the bedroom where one of the cages is placed. That way, you will be able to continue to interact with Nemo on a regular basis during the new budgies qurantine period. 

I wish you all the best in your efforts to adopt a shelter budgie and will be looking forward to your updates!*


----------



## Ciralaine

Thanks . In the end the little budgie at the shelter was adopted before I could go there myself so while it is sad for me I'm happy the little hen found a home. 

And yes, I've thought a lot about this. My heart still aches so much for Raz and I don't want to do anything bad to Nemo so I definitely don't want to rush out and get just any bird. I definitely want to do everything carefully. 

Also a kind of sad confession is that strangely, I still feel very slightly hesitant or maybe guilty, about getting a new bird. I went into a pet shop a couple days ago just to look at the budgies and I actually felt kind of empty, like none of them could compare to Raz. I know that it's a silly and unfair thing to feel, especially since the new budgie is meant to be a friend for Nemo and not for me. Since the budgie at shelter was adopted it will give me some more time to process my own feelings. I think I still feel a lot of grief and guilt which I need to work through :embarrassed:. I'm still looking for a budgie to adopt and if I have the opportunity I will do so, I just need to sort out my feelings a bit while I wait for a budgie needing a home to come up again.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sharday,

There is absolutely nothing wrong with taking the time to process your grief.
I believe when the time is right, you will find a rescue budgie to adopt as a friend for Nemo.

Be kind to yourself. :hug:
I'm closing this thread for now.*


----------

